# Couple Of Pics Taken In The Rain



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

pissing down


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

2


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's not rain, that's just mist.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> That's not rain, that's just mist.


thats AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

nice cars


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mrtt put the words inbetween the coding

eg

[~][x]WORDS HERE[/x][/~] etc

easiest was is to highlight the text then click the code button req and it will do it for you.

hth


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> mrtt put the words inbetween the coding
> 
> eg
> 
> ...


aahhh, i see....was wondering about that....cheers pg....didnt look right did it?

cheers

(btw what does hth mean?)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hope this helps.

HTH


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> HTH


cheers! TVM


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

is that blue 993 a turbo or does it just have the spoiler and wheels either way very nice, can never see enough pics of watches and Porsches







what version 911 is the red one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how even the ropiest of old bangers look good in the rain









It goes without saying - nice little collection you have there.

Cheers

Lee


----------

